# Environmental Engineer Career Question please help!



## melisad427 (Jun 14, 2010)

I currently graduated from a top 100 M.E of environmental engineering in the tristate area. MY Problem is that my undergraduate was not in engineering but rather a double major in biology(marine) and environmental science. Now, i see most engineering job with a requirement of a bachelor in engineering. my question is ..

1. Will I be able to get a good job with my background, or be only qualified for environmental "scientist" positions? Is there much difference between the two?

2. Is it worth me going backwards and getting a second degree in engineering for another 60 credits?

I am confused of what to do, because NY state EIT rules say that with my current BS and work under and engineer for 3 years then I can take the EIT exam.... but will I be able to get a job to qualify for this ?

I am now 30 yo and don't really want to sit with 20 years old in class!!

Please help any info

thanks alot

Melisa


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 14, 2010)

It never hurts to apply for the job. The "requirements" typically posted on a job listing show what the company is ideally looking for, but they may be more flexible than you might think. For example, the job I just applied for (and got) was asking for 10 yrs + of experience, but I barely have 7.

One thing that may prove useful at this point would be to go for a masters degree in environmental engineering. A third degree may not get the return on investment that you want.

Another thing to consider would be to hitup a couple career fairs and look into internships. Once you have your foot in the door through an internship, the companies can be way more flexible with bringing you on full time since you're already familiar with them.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 14, 2010)

You should just apply and see what they are willing to accept. Some positions are better served by someone with a broader background. You would probably be a shoe-in for a state environmental agency job, or EPA or NOAA if you can get in. I'd try applying for every federal enviro job you can find - including enviro scientist jobs. Jobs with the big consultant firms that do a lot of the federal work would probably be a good match, too. (URS, Tetratech, EA, etc.)

Your background might not be as applicable for a dedicated design or construction engineer position, though, without the solid background in engineering basics that a BS would have given you. But you never know until you apply.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2010)

> I currently graduated from a top 100 M.E of environmental engineering in the tristate area. MY Problem is that my undergraduate was not in engineering but rather a double major in biology(marine) and environmental science. Now, i see most engineering job with a requirement of a bachelor in engineering. my question is ..


I didn't even know there were 100 envl engineering school in the tristate area, much less 100 top ones! OK, I'm kidding because I grew up and went to college in that area.

95% of the crap I learned in undergrad engineering I've never used on the job. I would be careful if the position you're looking for expects you to grow into a PE over time. Since you have a non-eng B.S., the experience needed to take the exam is greater.

Put in your applications and see what comes of it. We're technically an engineering firm but we have people that do haz waste and envl compliance stuff who have no engineering background at all.


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 15, 2010)

melisad427 said:


> Now, i see most engineering job with a requirement of a bachelor in engineering. my question is ..
> 1. Will I be able to get a good job with my background, or be only qualified for environmental "scientist" positions? Is there much difference between the two?
> 
> 2. Is it worth me going backwards and getting a second degree in engineering for another 60 credits?


1. Depending on the employer/client/work, there can definitely be a difference between environmental specialists/scientists/engineers. Don't forget, many employers will want to see if you're a good fit based on other credentials too, like your grades and course of study in your graduate program, past work experience, how well you interview, etc. I think they will see that you have a masters in engineering, and that will be in your favor, not against.

2. I would say, no, especially not in today's economy. If you still find that you want to take additional coursework or training, I'd say find an employer that provides tuition benefits first, and you can take catch-up classes on the side. Then you can start "counting" your work experience that can be applied towards your EIT and PE certifications.


----------



## pelaw (Jun 15, 2010)

I see no reason why you would not qualify for environmental engineering job. Geology, Hydrology, Chemistry, Environmental Sciences, all qualify imo. A company I worked for did EPA audits. On the engineering side, EPA opinion writing was required, and on the environmental side lab testing and reports were required. I believe you are more than qualified for the entry level position.

However, you should understand that NY is one of the select States, if not the only State, that allows nonengineers to become PEs. You maybe limited in your practice to NY. If that is fine, I think you could pursue it.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jun 15, 2010)

I think you need to look at the different requirements for an engineer, geologist and other degree programs. Our engineers design and implement treatment stratigies for haz and non-haz waste, you will have to been an engineer, our geologist install wells perform sampling and generally get all the information needed to design and implement a remedial stratigy, we need geologists to do this, there are alot of positions and needs for alot of other degrees as well.

I am not sure what "M.E of environmental engineering" is but I am guessing that its not a MS engineering program. I would say typically engineering positions require engineers, gelogist positions require geologists but there are alot of positions in the environmental field for a vast array of other degrees.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe she means Masters of Engineering? That is M.Eng. Its a non thesis masters degree and is usually pursued by professionals.


----------



## WAHOO-LONGHORN (Jun 18, 2010)

Do whatever you need to do to get the PE. I have an environmental sciences degree from UVA and worked in consulting and construction for about 3.5 years until I realized that without a PE you're going nowhere fast. Decided to get an ABET acredited MS in engineering (UT-Austin) - allowed me to take the PE less than 3 years after getting the masters. Bumped the compensation to 6 figures, allowed me to work on my own, and direct junior staff. Hard road to get the engineering degree, but worth it for me.

I would limit my job search to places that have PEs above you that can sign your application when it comes time. That way you'll be working toward something. I also feel that the envi sci degree is truly entry level - it did not prepare me for a career in environmental engineering. Just my opinion.


----------

